# this may sound like a dumb question



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

But better to ask and look thick than not ask and find out the hard way!

I always said once my two girls pass, i wont be replacing with two more girls, but instead be having two males. Now, i'm a tad impatient and since the bf is now getting his own rats, just makes me want MORE!!! O_O So I found the cage i have for the girls almost half price on sale and really tempted to buy it and get my two males now. 

If i did this, the males and female WILL be living seperate. But what about out time? If i had them all out together supervised, what are the chances the males will have their way with the females during this time? Is it something that can be controlled? Because obviously, i dont want to looking after more rats than i intend to. But thought it would be nice if the girls and boys had time to play together, without ulterior motives


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cloud said:


> But better to ask and look thick than not ask and find out the hard way!
> 
> I always said once my two girls pass, i wont be replacing with two more girls, but instead be having two males. Now, i'm a tad impatient and since the bf is now getting his own rats, just makes me want MORE!!! O_O So I found the cage i have for the girls almost half price on sale and really tempted to buy it and get my two males now.
> 
> If i did this, the males and female WILL be living seperate. But what about out time? If i had them all out together supervised, what are the chances the males will have their way with the females during this time? Is it something that can be controlled? Because obviously, i dont want to looking after more rats than i intend to. But thought it would be nice if the girls and boys had time to play together, without ulterior motives


Ummm playtime is a seriously bad idea. Girls go into heat every 4-5 days and being around males can even set them into a sudden heat. Males can mate within an eyeblink, and then you have pregnant girls, possibly labour issues and potential death for your girls. 

IF you get your males you either neuter them and then you can have them all play or live together safely, or they have very separate Out times. Females in heat can often set off males into hormonal or territorial behaviours which aren't pleasant either.

how old are your girls?


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

A year and a half.

Always best to be sure. Might even look into neutering i guess. Or just wait, because both cages would have to be in the same room. Dont want to chance my males fighting if that is a possibilty.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My bucks mate at the speed of light. (I had a spayed doe..) 

Even when I first introduced them to her, the first thing Romeo did was to mount her. There would have been no way to prevent that.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the imput! Will be getting my boys, but they'll be kept in another room and they will not meet! I dont want no baby ratties! O_O


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds like a _good plan_ to me


----------



## Ruairidh (Aug 29, 2011)

Better to err on the safe side -- If you do get bucks before your girls pass, get them fixed! That's what I plan to do with my new boy. Don't want any pups, thank you very much. Also, I'm not sure if this is true (never had bucks before), but I've heard that getting a buck fixed will even out his temperament and make him less aggressive -- which makes sense, given that testosterone makes causes aggression, and getting him fixed will literally cut off his T supply.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, castration helps with aggression, reduces marking, and eliminates the risk of testicular cancer.


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

And just remember to wait 3 weeks after neutering to intro the girls and boys!


----------

